# 370 cidades de 35 países vão desligar as luzes



## Gerofil (28 Mar 2008 às 21:48)

*Cidades de 35 países apagam sábado as luzes em defesa do ambiente*

Mais de 370 cidades de 35 países vão desligar as luzes durante uma hora no sábado, no âmbito da iniciativa "Earth Hour" (Hora da Terra), que visa alertar para as mudanças climáticas. Na lista de participantes na iniciativa "Earth Hour", lançada pelo Fundo Mundial para a Natureza (WWF) australiano, constam, entre outras, cidades de países como Espanha, Reino Unido, Argentina, Bolívia, Brasil, México, Uruguai, Venezuela, Canadá, Dinamarca, ilhas Fiji, Estados Unidos e Tailândia. *Nenhuma cidade portuguesa aderiu à iniciativa*, segundo a lista divulgada no "site" da organização na Internet (www.earthhour.org).
O evento, que se realizou o ano passado apenas na Austrália, visa alertar e consciencializar as pessoas para as mudanças climáticas. A iniciativa, que consiste em apagar sábado, às 20:00 (hora local em cada cidade), as luzes e electrodomésticos durante uma hora, tornou-se num acontecimento mundial "maior do que a organização esperava". "São quase 400 cidades e povoações, 18.876 empresas e 257.165 cidadãos os que aderiram ao evento através da página na Internet", adiantou o director executivo do movimento "Earth Hour", Andy Ridley.
Na lista de adesões à iniciativa, constam sete empresas portuguesas. Sydney será a primeira de mais de 370 cidades australianas e localidades de todo o mundo a desligar as luzes. 
No ano passado, participaram no "Earth Hour" mais de dois milhões de pessoas, 2.100 empresas, cinemas, teatros, restaurantes, bares, discotecas, clubes desportivos, escolas e igrejas. Segundo a organização, a iniciativa conseguiu em 2007 uma redução 10,2 por cento nas emissões de gases com efeito de estufa na cidade de Sydney. Os organizadores consideram que se esta redução fosse conseguida durante um ano seria o equivalente à retirada de 48,616 carros das estradas.
Na sua página na Internet, a organização salienta que se os cidadãos em todo o mundo adoptarem diariamente o hábito simples de desligar electrodomésticos quando não estão a ser utilizados ou usarem lâmpadas de baixo consumo estão a contribuir para o objectivo de "reduzir as emissões anuais em cinco por cento". "Até algo tão simples como desligar a luz quando não está num quarto e mudar para fontes mais limpas de electricidade como a `energia verde` fazem uma grande diferença", sublinha.

© 2008 LUSA


----------



## AnDré (29 Mar 2008 às 00:07)

A intenção desta iniciativa até pode ser boa, mas isto não pode gerar um apagão geral?

O primeiro segundo do trabalhar de uma máquina eléctrica e do acender de uma lampada é aquele que gasta mais electricidade. Ou seja, é aquele que puxa mais pela corrente. 
Ora, ao fim desse tempo estabelecido, quando toda a gente voltar a recorrer à luz eléctrica, não é possivel que se dê um colapso, dado tantas ligações à rede eléctrica ao mesmo tempo?


----------



## Gerofil (29 Mar 2008 às 14:46)

Link para entrar no Earth Hour 2008: http://www7.earthhourus.org/


----------



## apassosviana (31 Mar 2008 às 18:40)

Gerofil disse:


> Link para entrar no Earth Hour 2008: http://www7.earthhourus.org/



é impressão minha, ou o site não está online??

ou é porque já passou??


----------

